# "Kombucha Tea: Not for nursing/pregnant moms" ?



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I just bought a box of Kombucha decaf tea, and I was so excited until I brought it home and read that it said "Not to be used during pregnancy or while nursing."









I am nursing my 10 month old still (ha, I guess that's not really "still" around here!). Can I drink the tea in the evening if he doesn't nurse until 7 am? What's the trouble with Kombucha and babies anyway?

Also thought I'd post this since there was a thread a little bit ago about a woman who wanted to do a detox fast while nursing, and someone recommended this tea.

Any thoughts?

Aven


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

There is a long thread in Nourishing Traditions, 'Breastfeeding and Kombucha'. Check that out.

I'm not sure what is all in the dry, powdered tea bags...I'm assuming just tea and the cultures from dehydrated, brewed Kombucha??

It's probably the standard 'disclaimer' they put on everything for pregnant/nursing moms.

If you are heavily toxic, then maybe it'd be a bit much, but the fresh brewed Kombucha isn't a chelator (it won't pull new toxins into your system), but it is a 'binder' and detoxer, that helps your liver do what it normally does everyday, and flush out 'free floating' toxins in your system. Until you know how it affects you (the tea bag kind), start with a 1/2 cup a day or every other day to see if you notice any 'detox' symptoms.

Otherwise, it's a personal decision. But since you are BFing a 10 month old, I'm assuming the baby is on some solids...so it's not as important, as if the baby was only drinking BM. Also, BM has some natural protections for the baby from receiving toxins that way.


----------

